# Delta 34-441 for sale!!!! what to do?



## Eastelite (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello all! I found a good looking Delta 34-441 with a 52" unisaw fence on sale on craigslist for $300. I really like the way the saw looks and it runs decently also and of course its a great saw. However, after searching for main parts online that could be needed in the future, I see that pretty much everything besides nuts and bolts has been discontinued and nobody carries them. IE. arbor shafts, cast Iron wings, Dado insert, pulleys etc.

Is it worth passing up on this saw for that price and just getting a ridged 4512 or should I still consider it.

I know this has been discussed in a few different places. However, my decision is based on availability of parts and maintainability of the delta saw. I know they are both quality machines


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

For $300? No question, get the Unisaw, if it has all the parts. I'm not so knowledgable on wether or no it would be worth it to get it if you would need parts…others on the forum would know that. You said you "may need in the future"...do you mean that it doesnt have the wings or shafts?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It has been discussed to death, buy the Delta and own a quality saw, or gamble on the Ridgid and own a mediocre saw or defective saw.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

The Delta is a contractor saw with very similar basic capabilities as the Ridgid. The Unifence, however, is a big step up from the stock fence on the 4512.

Most of the parts you mention are pretty easy to come by, even if not from Delta. Pulleys and shafts are standard fare for a repair shop that deals with electric motors. There are new cast iron wings that will work from a couple places and used ones can be found frequently. Dado insert is easy to make or there are aftermarket companies that would have one to fit. Other parts are out there on the used market, as well. The reality is that you probably won't need to worry about them, but they are out there if something happens.

For the savings over new and the better fence, personally, I'd go with the Delta. The only real advantages to the Ridgid are the riving knife (vs a splitter on the Delta) and warranty. Only you can decide how important those are to you.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You will be passing up a great deal on the Delta if you don't get it. That saw was my first table saw and had the Unifence. While it's true that parts aren't available for it anymore, that's less of a problem than you might think. That fence alone might be worth $200. One other thing, some of those are the saws that had derated motors, if you looks at the motor plate (OEM motor) it might show 1.5 HP at 120V, and 2 HP at 240V. It's actually a 2 HP motor that Delta derated at 120V to meet UL requirements.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Jay speaks the truth. That model of Delta is compatible with any Unisaw CI wings, fwiw. There are no shortage of them.


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Be sure to post pictures when you get it.


----------



## Eastelite (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow i never expected a 100% wash decision for the delta. I was leaning towards the ridgid but jeez im so proud now of this find that im gettting the delta! Pictures to come! Thanks guys!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I hope that in the time it took you to get these responses and make a decision… that nobody scooped it out from under you!


----------



## Eastelite (Jan 21, 2016)

Haha right! No i have been in conversation with the guy on cl… Im suppose to go inspect it and pick it up tomorrow afternoon… Maybe some pics will help you guys convince me even more? ... And yes the tennoning jig is included


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You also get the mobile base?


----------



## Eastelite (Jan 21, 2016)

Fred,
Yes! Is that the de-rated motor?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Get it. That's a plenty capable saw with a nice fence. Get it aligned, and put a good blade on it, and enjoy.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

No that's not one of them. The derated ones were labeled as 1.5HP/120V, 2 HP 240V. Don't fret, you did good and that will be a great saw.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Tenoning jig, massive table, good fence…good score!


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

> Get it. That s a plenty capable saw with a nice fence. Get it aligned, and put a good blade on it, and enjoy.
> 
> - knotscott


And learn how to safely use a right tilt saw. They can, on occasion, be a bit more prone to kickbacks than left tilt saws, at least according to shop notes magazine. or was it wordsmith?


----------



## Eastelite (Jan 21, 2016)

I picked it up yesterday. He actually wanted 350 but i got him down to 300. Its in very good condition. Left over wax all over the internals still.

I began to disassemble the entire thing as i want to replace the arbor bearings and it could use a new arbor acme lh nut

Any trick to getting the latge arbor housing pin out?

Im going to do a full restore and polish on this saw. Very excited and glad i purchased it!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Any trick to getting the latge arbor housing pin out?
> - Eastelite


What pin are you referring to? Picture?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Eastelite (Jan 21, 2016)

The half inch diameter pin holding the arbor housing on ( the pivot pin)


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I'd have to see it… If it's this one from the parts diagram, it looks like it's just a press fit as there are no nuts or other means to secure it that I can see:










It looks like it might have a small tip on one end, so it may need to be pressed out from one direction only (right to left in the picture above), but it's hard to tell from the drawing.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Eastelite (Jan 21, 2016)

Either side will come out about 3/4" then it hangs up.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Ok, from another parts diagram, it looks like it's held in place via a set screw (#136):










You should be able to loosen/remove the set screw and tap the pivot pin out. Keep an eye out for the spring washers (#137) as they will fall loose once the arbor bracket is removed. Take note of where they are located.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Eastelite (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes, ok I had to unbolt the entire assembly from the bottom of the cast iron top, flip it over and sure enough I had access to the set screw which then it came right out. Thanks!

Next question! on the 5/8" arbor nut…. the acme threaded nut to hold on the saw blade, I can find those original parts, but $23 for a single acme nut? Does anyone know the actual acme thread size ( I don't have a acme thread gage) thinking I will go to Fastenal and just find a replacement for a fraction of the price.

Thanks

Justin


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Next question! on the 5/8" arbor nut…. the acme threaded nut to hold on the saw blade, I can find those original parts, but $23 for a single acme nut? Does anyone know the actual acme thread size ( I don't have a acme thread gage) thinking I will go to Fastenal and just find a replacement for a fraction of the price.
> - Eastelite


I doubt you will find one at Fastenal (or Graingers, or McMaster, etc…). It's a 5/8-12 left hand thread acme nut for the right tilt saws, and is rather specific to that task. If you don't want to get one from places like ereplacementparts (which has plenty in stock), E-bay will turn up several for a bit less, and you may want to check out this thread: Replacing 5/8 inch arbor nut for my table saw to get some info on getting one made out of brass from an OWWM member (see post #20 in that thread). Or see this thread at OWWM: Unisaw owners - Arbor nuts

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Eastelite (Jan 21, 2016)

Excellent! Thanks! I just ordered 2

Ok here is a good question. Does anybody know where i may be able to find a cast iron left wing for this saw? Was thinking of getting a bench dog but they are very pricey…


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Any 27 inch deep wing should work. IIRC, another LJ was looking not that long ago and SawStop had the best price at that time. Grizzly would also have replacement wings. For used, check ebay. Wings from a Unisaw or any other full size cabinet or hybrid saw should be the correct depth.

Even if the holes don't line up, cast iron is easy to drill.


----------



## Eastelite (Jan 21, 2016)

Alright guys, got everything cleaned up. Its ready to be taken off its stand and fitted into rolling workstation that i need to start building. Bearings replaced and new arbor nuts. The fence is .002 out and i need a new set of blades that are straight. Current one has a .007 runout. Lolol. All in all i think it was a wise $300


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks great!

Tips for Picking Saw Blades


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It does look really good. Also, that arbor nut looks a lot thicker than the OEM…might be important if you use a stacked dado. Regardless, you got a fine saw!


----------



## DADuffy (Aug 6, 2018)

Here's a long shot . I just came across this discussion from 2016 about the Delta 34-441. Well, I just got one and I am hoping you might be able to share a users manual or direct me to where I could get one. I have had no luck on line. 34-444 is as close as I've come but since I don't know the difference between the two, I am at a loss. Any help would be greatly appreciated !


----------

